# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 QLM v1.10 - SD 808/MSM8992, more models and features

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 QLM v1.10 - SD 808/MSM8992, more models and features * *New CPU line activated:
SnapDragon 808: Generic, Xiaomi, Lenovo, Vivo and much other devices 
Supported CPU List:
Qualcomm MSM 8210 (SnapDragon 200)
Qualcomm MSM 8212 (SnapDragon 200)
Qualcomm MSM 8610 (SnapDragon 200)
Qualcomm MSM 8612 (SnapDragon 200)
Qualcomm MSM 8226 (SnapDragon 400)
Qualcomm MSM 8626 (SnapDragon 400) 
Qualcomm MSM 8926 (SnapDragon 400)
Qualcomm MSM 8228 (SnapDragon 400)
Qualcomm MSM 8628 (SnapDragon 400)
Qualcomm MSM 8928 (SnapDragon 400)
Qualcomm APQ 8009 (SnapDragon 210)
Qualcomm MSM 8209 (SnapDragon 210)
Qualcomm MSM 8909 (SnapDragon 210)
Qualcomm MSM 8916 (SnapDragon 410)
Qualcomm MSM 8917 (SnapDragon 425)
Qualcomm MSM 8929 (SnapDragon 415)
Qualcomm MSM 8936 (SnapDragon 610)
Qualcomm MSM 8937 (SnapDragon 430)
Qualcomm MSM 8939 (SnapDragon 615)
Qualcomm MSM 8974/A/AB (SnapDragon 801)
Qualcomm MSM 8952 (SnapDragon 617)
Qualcomm MSM 8953 (SnapDragon 625)
Qualcomm MSM 8956 (SnapDragon 650)
Qualcomm MSM 8976 (SnapDragon 652)
Qualcomm MSM 8992 (SnapDragon 808)
Qualcomm MSM 8994 (SnapDragon 810) 
*Main
 FH Protocol updated and more platform types supported
 MSM8909: Updated support for wide range of new devices - Alcatel, CoolPad, Oppo etc.
 MSM8916: Updated support for wide range of new devices - Alcatel, CoolPad etc.
 MSM8936: Updated support for wide range of new devices - Alcatel, CoolPad, Oppo etc.
 MSM8929: Updated support for range of new devices      - CoolPad etc. 
 MSM8974: Updated support for wide range of new devices - OPO, Generic etc.
 MSM8974: A and AB revisions of MSM8974 support fixed 
 MSM8976: Updated support for wide range of new devices ( Latest OPPO with "protected fw" included )
 MSM8992: Support Generic, Xiaomi, Lenovo, Vivo and other devices
 MSM8x2x: updated list of supported sub-types and more models supported  
*MemoryTool 
Ultimate tool for custom flashing, modding, forensic and others operations!
 Allow work with device memory for:
 > Read any memory Region
 > Write any memory Region
 > Erase any memory Region
 > Partial/Customize Flashing
 > Forensic
 > Flash IC test 
 - New look 
   Memory view window can be customized ( size, postion etc. ) 
   Expand/Collapse view - allow fastly open/close all partitions view
 > MemoryTool moved to system menu -> Extra 
 - New features 
   Update State 
 > Update device memory info snapshot 
   Erase partitions 
 > Allow erase any partition on device 
 > Warning! During ERASE, WRITE operation MAKE sure about you know WHAT you do!
   If you play with MSM boot (sbl/tz etc.) - and not have idea what to do - can get a S-EDL brick! 
*New CPU support activated:
 Qualcomm MSM8992 (Generic and Secure types) 
Supported features:
 > Identify
 > Read Firmware ( Infinity )
 > Write Firmware ( Infinity )
 > Write Firmware ( Factory RAW )
 > Read PatternLock ( Android 4.x/5.x )
 > Format FileSystem
 > Reset UserLocks
 > Forensic (PhoneBook Extraction)
 > Reset FRP ( Google Reset Protection )
 > MemoryTool  
*FW reader engine updated
 New types supported
 Brand-specific changes and improvements ( Coolpad, Lenovo, ZTE and others ) 
 -> Unlike other "solutions", CM2 make FIRMWARE, NOT A STUPID PLAIN DUMP ( i.e. cloning )
 -> That means all device unique data, security etc. will remain safe after flashing! 
*Service operations: 
 FastBoot -> EDL forcer : more types supported for init EDL 
*Other
 Some missed Xiaomi models added in list of supported
 Some missed, but supported CPUs included in list of supported (MSM8956, MSM8x28)
 Some other improvements and fixes

----------


## mohamed73

_الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------

